# Schützengilde



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Bei dem Post "Ein Webmaster gibt Gas" konnte ich nicht widerstehen




			
				SMS schrieb:
			
		

> 05-08-19 22.12
> PAYRAY
> Bitte Pin ******
> im Web eingeben
> Vorgang:*******



Wenn man keinen Preis sucht, wird man ihn nie finden.
In meinen Augen versuchter Betrug.
(falls Edit:einfach nur sehr Seriös)  

St. Lucas


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

Hier der editerite Anhang! Besonders interesant der aufgezeigte Preis unter den Fenstern.


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

Welchen Preis der Geneppte nicht sieht, ist auch egal.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, das der tägliche Wahnsinn mit 9,98 Euro erst mit seinem Unternehmen begonnen hat?

Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass das Auslassen der Informationen über den Betrag und das Abointervall in der SMS von Anfang an durch sein Unternehmen stattgefunden hat?

Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, das dieses Unternehmen bereits in der Vergangenheit immer wieder negativ in Erscheinung trat und dieses an sich tolle Bezahlsystem Handypayment nur für schnelle Gewinnmaximierung einfach so kaputt macht?

Und: Vielleicht sollte dieser Herr D., der hinter dem Unternehmen GN steckt erwähnen, das es immer wieder sein Unternehmen ist, was in der Presse in Zusammenhang mit den Begriffen "B..." und "Missbrauch" genannt wird?

Das ganze Spiel wird ein böses Erwachen haben. Vielleicht nicht heute, vielleicht nicht morgen aber dann, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft anklopft und niemand damit gerechnet hat.

Gute Nacht...


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der editerite Anhang! Besonders interesant der aufgezeigte Preis unter den Fenstern.


Selbst bei 1280x1024 Punkten ist der Preis, die AGB und das Impressum nicht zu sehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (19 August 2005)

Wut schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, das der tägliche Wahnsinn mit 9,98 Euro erst mit seinem Unternehmen begonnen hat?



Stimmt



> Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass das Auslassen der Informationen über den Betrag und das Abointervall in der SMS von Anfang an durch sein Unternehmen stattgefunden hat?


Stimmt



> Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, das dieses Unternehmen bereits in der Vergangenheit immer wieder negativ in Erscheinung trat und dieses an sich tolle Bezahlsystem Handypayment nur für schnelle Gewinnmaximierung einfach so kaputt macht?



Naja wenn ich meine Vergangensheitskugel benutze hatte ne Firma aus Berlin auch viel mit Spam zu tun, und hat ner PHC auch eine Plattform gestellt. Zusammenhänge mit a² konnten auch hergestellt werden. *Do you remember?*
Ach ja wie war das noch mit der IBS in der Schweiz? Kurz nachdem die PHC vom Berliner Abrechner gekickt  wurde, hatten sie einen Biller in der Schweiz, der übrigens *do you remember* auf das Netzwerk der Berliner zurückgriff?



> Und: Vielleicht sollte dieser Herr D., der hinter dem Unternehmen GN steckt erwähnen, das es immer wieder sein Unternehmen ist, was in der Presse in Zusammenhang mit den Begriffen "B..." und "Missbrauch" genannt wird?



Naja die anderen waren zu der Zeit auch nicht viel besser.




> Das ganze Spiel wird ein böses Erwachen haben. Vielleicht nicht heute, vielleicht nicht morgen aber dann, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft anklopft und niemand damit gerechnet hat..



Alles nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst bei 1280x1024 Punkten ist der Preis, die AGB und das Impressum nicht zu sehen.



Entweder Doppelklick im Bild zur Lupenfunktion oder hier:


----------



## dvill (19 August 2005)

War das nun raffinierte Strategie oder wirklich so passiert? Immerhin haben die anderen jetzt auch schöne Dokus für die Code-Anforderungsfenster.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin haben die anderen jetzt auch schöne Dokus für die Code-Anforderungsfenster.



Meinst Du die Mainpean GmbH? Glaubst Du wirklich, die haben etwa keinen Inline-Frame-Killer eingesetzt, obwohl sie wissen, dass ihre Kunden mit der Anwendung von iFrames das Zahlungssystem "Handypay" diskreditieren?

@ Andi, Holgi, Gerdi, Oli - lasst Ihr Euch das tatsächlich gefallen?


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

St. Lucas schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Post "Ein Webmaster gibt Gas" konnte ich nicht widerstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch. In der SMS steht: 
Sie erhalten nun einen Bezahlcode per SMS. Mit diesem Code erhalten sie Zugang zum Produkt ******* im Abo für € 9,99 täglich.

Aktuell eben zuschicken lassen.

LG Olli


----------



## dvill (20 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andi, Holgi, Gerdi, Oli - lasst Ihr Euch das tatsächlich gefallen?


Ich wollte gerade schreiben, es juckt niemanden. Zumindest wird der iframe-Ausschnitt gerade wieder größer. Wer weiß, ob es eine weitere Optimierung ist oder sonstwas. Die Logos der Mobilfunker sind für mich immer noch abgeschnitten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest wird der iframe-Ausschnitt gerade wieder größer.



Stimmt! Heute, um 11:05 Uhr war die Seite noch erreichbar, bei einem erneuten Besuch, um 11:19 Uhr nimmer, denn da ging nur MD´s Hilfe-Forum auf.
Zuvor fiel mir aber noch etwas erstaunliches auf: E-Plus-Nutzer bekommen nämlich das selbe Angebot gute 50% billiger.


----------



## News (20 August 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> In der SMS steht:
> Sie erhalten nun einen Bezahlcode per SMS. Mit diesem Code erhalten sie Zugang zum Produkt ******* im Abo für € 9,99 täglich.


Nein. Weder gestern noch heute (gerade eben noch einmal über eine vergleichbare Seite getestet).
Die mir zugesandten SMS sahen genau so aus, wie von "St. Lucas" zitiert.
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht lautete der Text mal für ein paar Minuten anders...?


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es unterscheidet sich bei den Mobilfunkanbietern.

Flo


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2005)

Anonymer Kenner der Szene schrieb:
			
		

> Es unterscheidet sich bei den Mobilfunkanbietern.
> 
> Flo


was hat der Mobilfunkanbieter damit zu tun, kreiert  der die SMS? 

cp


----------



## dvill (20 August 2005)

Was haben die Schützengilde und das Amt Barth Land gemeinsam?

Das kostenpflichtige Angebot.

Das Bild ist verkleinert auf 70% und kommt von einem Desktop mit 1240x1024 Pixeln. Für 1024x768 Pixel ist die Fußzeile mit dem unauffälligen Preis ohne zu scrollen wohl nicht sichtbar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (20 August 2005)

Neuer Stand 13:30 Uhr:

Die Fensterinhalte rutschen nach unten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Deine Anregung wurde schnell umgesetzt!
Jetzt gibt es für jede Auflösung eine eigene Seite.
Ob dein Posting den Usern geholfen hat?
Wohl kaum!
Warum gebt Ihr diesen ***** auch noch Tipps? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## dvill (20 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Anregung wurde schnell umgesetzt!
> Jetzt gibt es für jede Auflösung eine eigene Seite.
> Ob dein Posting den Usern geholfen hat?
> Wohl kaum!
> Warum gebt Ihr diesen ***** auch noch Tipps? *kopfschüttel*


Tipps brauchen die gewieften Dialer-Fahrensleute nicht. Das können die schon selbst. Wir dokumentieren das nur.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn!
Erst nachdem du das Beispiel mit der Auflösung gebracht hast wurde es geändert!
Sollte die Änderung aufgrund deines Postings erfolgt sein bist du ev. Indirekt mitverantwortlich, für das was dieses Fenster nun anrichtet.
Es war sicher nicht das Ziel und alles war auch sicher gut gemeint.
Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2005)

Anonymer Phantast schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte die Änderung aufgrund deines Postings erfolgt sein bist du ev. Indirekt mitverantwortlich, für das was dieses Fenster nun anrichtet.


selten einen größeren Schwachsinn gelesen , ausgenommen den von Dialerabzockern. 
Konsequent weitergedacht, dürfte  keinerlei  Berichtererstattung in  Medien über 
unsaubere Methoden erfolgen, da Gauner sich  Tipps holen könnten... 

cp


----------



## Wembley (20 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte die Änderung aufgrund deines Postings erfolgt sein bist du ev. Indirekt mitverantwortlich, für das was dieses Fenster nun anrichtet.



Ach so, und die alten Fenster waren ja sooooooo verbraucherfreundlich. Es zeigt ja nur wieder das, was diese Branche schon immer getan hat: Alles zu tun, damit man ihre Preisangaben nicht bemerkt. Es ist nur gut, wenn diese Tricks genau dokumentiert werden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Das ist deine Meinung...

Jeder wird sich dazu selbst eine Meinung bilden...
Besonders die User die aufgrund der Änderungen Abgez….... wurden und dann feststellen dass die Abz.... diese Änderung vielleicht aufgrund eines Beitrages hier gemacht haben.

Ich finde 99.99% der Postings hier sehr sinnvoll aber das angesprochene eben nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2005)

Anonymer Phantast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde 99.99% der Postings hier sehr sinnvoll aber das angesprochene eben nicht.


das ist deine Meining und damit stehst du  eben hier ziemlich allein, man könnte fast den Eindruck bekommen, 
du magst die Veröffentlichung nicht, aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund... 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Nein die alten Fenster wahren natürlich nicht verbraucherfreundlich!
Wer hat das wo behauptet?

Aber jetzt sind sie durch das "dokumentieren" noch viel schlimmer!
das "dokumentieren" wurde als Tipp genommenen.
Wer weis ob es ohne dieses Postig auch dazu gekommen wäre?
Ich glaube zu 99% ja. Aber eben nur zu 99%...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2005)

Anonymer Aufklärungsfeind  schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt sind sie durch das "dokumentieren" noch viel schlimmer!.


zigmal denselben Schwachsinn zu verbreiten macht es nicht sinnvoller 
getretener  Quark wird breit nicht stark 

cp

PS: ist vor allem für die hier mitlesenden  Angehörigen von Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft, Richtern  
und Presse 
vom größten Interesse live mitzuerleben was sich in der "Szene" tut...
Das tut dann schon weh hier so öffentlich  vorgeführt zu werden..


----------



## dvill (21 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andi, Holgi, Gerdi, Oli - lasst Ihr Euch das tatsächlich gefallen?


Die Ansprüche orientieren sich an der neuen Bescheidenheit.

Dietmar Vill


----------

